
iOS: Preparing Your App to Be the Default Browser or Email Client - lladnar
https://developer.apple.com/documentation/xcode/allowing_apps_and_websites_to_link_to_your_content/preparing_your_app_to_be_the_default_browser_or_email_client
======
cocktailpeanuts
Is this new? i haven't been following their stance on these things for a while
and not sure if this is a big deal or not.

~~~
st3fan
It is new and a big deal.

------
ToFab123
Is it just browser and email clients that can be registered as default? What
about e.g. SMS messaging apps like signal?

